# [OT] Pinguin auf der Tastatur

## Warp4

Hier

http://www.heise.de/bilder/50446/0/1

Für 40 Euro

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50446

 :Smile: 

Warpy

Edit: OT gesetzt. --ian!

----------

## Voltago

Hat das Teil denn auch eine kernel-compile Taste?

----------

## Realmaker

Oder eine Sync-Taste  :Laughing: 

Naja, die Tasten lassen sich ja konfigurieren. nur was mich an dem ding stört, ist, dass die Lautstärkeregeler da sind, wo meistens meine Handballen sind  :Confused: 

----------

## ignatz

Genau betrachtet, liegen die Tasten zwischen Den Handballen, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass du deine Handballen am Schreibfeld ausrichtest

----------

## psyqil

Und den Slash immer noch auf Shift-7, das wär doch die Chance gewesen, eine vernünftige Tastenbelegung mit Umlauten hinzukriegen...

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab die Tastatur allerdings nicht die Linux Version, sondern die Standard Version, die es schon seit ein paar Monaten gibt. Zur Zeit benutze ich die Sondertasten über das Programm lineak. Leider funktionieren damit nicht alle tasten, weil einige keinen Keycode generieren. Was mich interessiert ist, obs das Keyman Tool auch ohne SuSE zu haben gibt?

mondauge

----------

## Realmaker

 *ignatz wrote:*   

> Genau betrachtet, liegen die Tasten zwischen Den Handballen, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass du deine Handballen am Schreibfeld ausrichtest

 

Schon, aber man ist mit den Handballen dann auch nicht sehr flexibel.

----------

## Weezle

keyman ist bei mir das Problem. Ich hab die Tastatur gekauft und hätte gerne die Standardeinstellungen auf den Tasten, damit ich wenig Arbeit hab mit konfigurieren. Dumemrweise liegt die software nur im SuSE rpm-format vor und dessen installation geht bei mir schief.

Kennt jemand eine Adresse, wo man softwarewünsche für den Portage tree schicken kann? Jetzt, wo es keyman für linux gibt, wär es doch eine schande, wenn sie nur mit einer distri funktionieren würde.

Gruß,

Weezle

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du mal versucht das ganze mit rpm2targz in ein tar.gz file umzuwandeln? Dann kannst du das einfach entpacken und manuell installieren.

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

wo hast du denn die Tastatur gekauft.

Gestern habe ich von Linuxland gesagt bekommen das Cherry noch keine Termin für den Verkauf genannt hat.

Nach der Nachricht hier war ich bei Cherry auf der Homepage und wollte mir das Teil anschauen und finde dort auch nur die "linux" tastatur die sie die ganze Zeit schon haben.

Gruß Norbert

----------

## Weezle

cool, rpm2targz kannte ich bis jetzt nicht, thx!

Das Hackbrett kannst du beim cherry-eigenen shop kaufen: keybo.de

----------

## ank666

Ich dachte immer man kann jede Tastatur zu einem Linux-Keyboard umbauen,

indem man einfach die Windows Tasten herausbricht!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Naja irgendwie ganz nett, geschenkt würde ich sie nehmen. Aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie mir 20 zusätzliche tasten wirklich helfen sollen. Da will wohl nur jemand mit dem Pinguinhype geld verdienen. Wenn ich sowas hier lese

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux-Taste:
> 
> öffnet das Hauptmenü des Linux-Betriebssystems
> ...

 

geht mir das messer in der tasche auf.

Mag sein das die extratasten ganz nützlich sein können, aber wer linux nutzt der kennt seine tastenkombis und weiss, das das hauptmenu mit "make menuconfig" aufgeht.

----------

## platinumviper

 *Weezle wrote:*   

> Dumemrweise liegt die software nur im SuSE rpm-format vor

 

Du kannst die Software bei http://support.cherry.de downloaden, die Sourcen sind dabei. Leider wird GNOME nicht unterstützt, nur KDE.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Die Anordnung der Tasten sieht nicht sehr durchdacht aus und ziemlich gedrängt. Warum gibt es keine diagonalen Cursor-Tasten, dafür ist doch Platz genug da? Bei meiner Tastatur liefern sie nacheinander die Codes für rechts/links und danach rauf/runter (sieht ähnlich aus wie das Gateway 2000 AnyKey Keyboard (emerge xkeycaps)).

platinumviper, vor einer 53 cm breiten Tastatur mit 135 Tasten (Baujahr 1990, keine Windows- oder Mulimedia-Tasten) sitzend  :Laughing: 

----------

## cyberpatrol

Für die Tastatur-Puristen, die so wie ich mit zusätzlichen Tasten nichts anfangen können, hat Cherry noch eine andere günstigere Linux-Tastatur auf Lager, wie ich soeben entdeckt hab.

http://cherry.symbiose.com/deutsch/classic-line/classic_g83-6188_linux.htm

Und zu kaufen gibt's die zumindest im Onlineshop von Cherry:

http://www.keybo.de/content/keybo.storefront/41806d18001da9042740d43f470205e3/Product/View/1156

----------

## zinion

Hm ich nehm die silberne   :Very Happy: 

Mein Keybo ist schon Jahre alt und voll versifft. Aber CHerrys halten ja ewig. Nen paar Multimediatasten sind schon ganz nett zum Programme starten und so  :Smile: 

----------

## marcuse

Hmm, wer sich wirklich was Gutes gönnen will, der sollte zu der

G80-3000er Reihe von Cherry greifen.

Das Besondere: Unter jeder Taste sitzt ein einzelner, gekapselter Schalter und nicht nur Folien bzw. Membranen.

Die kosten zwar beim günstigsten Anbieter im Netz immer noch ca. 50-60 EUR sind aber ihr Geld wert. Insbesondere die Variante mit "Click-Druckpunkt" ist absolut genial.

Grüße, Marcus

----------

## toskala

verschwendung von geld bei mir  :Wink:  ich krieg jede tastatur nach 6monaten durch  :Wink: 

----------

## zinion

Hier neben mir liegt ne G83-6000 in schwarz, aber die ghört leider zu dem Server, der morgen rausgeht  :Sad: 

----------

## Decker

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Mein Keybo ist schon Jahre alt und voll versifft. Aber CHerrys halten ja ewig. 

 

Ja, das stimmt. Meine habe ich nun schon 6 Jahre. Da sie auch so versifft gewesen ist, habe ich die Tastatur vor kurzem vollkommen auseinandergebaut und gründlich gereinigt (auch jede Taste einzeln  :Shocked:  ). Tastatur so gut wie neu, und Geld gespart. Mal sehen wie lange die noch hält.

----------

## zinion

Das hat mein Vater auch mal bei seiner gemacht. Also ich kann sagen, ich hab noch ne Cherry von meinem ersten 286er im Schrank und mit nem Adapter auf PS2 geht die noch tadellos  :Wink: 

Aber ich mag keine Adapter  :Razz: 

----------

## moe

Hab letztens zufällig ne Maus mit Pinguin gefunden: kmelektronik.de

Wenn ich das nächste Mal in der Nähe von nem KM-Shop muss ich mir die für mein Notebook kaufen   :Laughing: 

----------

## CaT

ist ne gute idee mal ein keyboard ohne das windows zeichen. obwohl es mich nicht so stört. aber ich werd mir wegen dem tux auf dem keyboard nicht gleich ein solches kaufen. also zumindest solange mein jetziges noch geht.

----------

## reptile

ob ich nu mit 'win+c' oder mit 'pinguin+c' meine konsole aufmache ist mir total hupe. als ob ich da draufschauen würde...

----------

## Macrobiotus

Tja, Windows trotz Tux   :Wink: 

http://macrobiotus.coolfreepages.com/Forum/tuxtasten.htm

----------

## chrib

Also mir ist es persönlich vollkommen egal, ob ein Keyboard eine Microsofttaste  oder eine Pinguintaste hat. Aber wehe das Keyboard hat keinen vernünftigen Tastenanschlag, dann kann man bzw. ich es in die Tonne treten. Achja, und zum entsetzen vieler bevorzuge ich auch noch ergonomisch geformte Tastaturen.  :Smile: 

Gruß

Christian

----------

## bll0

Also ich persönlich steh auch total auf die Cherry!

Doch ich suche immernoch ne Tastatur mit nem verdammten ANY - Key   :Wink: 

----------

